# Looking for a trainer in Hampton Roads



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Looking for a trainer in Hampton Roads, Va

J is good in obedience, it's socializing, people and dogs. I am able to get him refocused and behaving but I am still looking for help with this, he is very scary for little kids, which he is scared of and reacts badly to, and I've already got a few dog owners who have LOVELY dogs that do not think he's good to have around because of his aggressive behavior.

If you could make a suggestion of a trainer who uses positive reinforcement, I would be very happy, I've looked up a few around me but I didn't like many.


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

I have been going to classes by Perfect Paws, Jean Nohle. They have classes in Wmsbg and Yorktown. All positive reinforcement, no corrections. It's a little less structured than some, not as much focus on precision in the commands, but she does a great job of going at the pace of your dog and gives personal attention to your specific training needs and goals. I really enjoyed the classes. Good luck.


----------

